# New FB coverphoto



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Syriiven inspired my cover photo, which was a little "scratch art-esque" with my typical painted style.

Here it is!


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

nice skye, I like it's whole concept, the black background really "enhance" the colorful letters and pic


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you, I'll leave the amazing betta scratch art to Syriiven, I'm more than happy to write my name! Lol I'm pleased with how Mushu turned out for not using a reference photo until I did his face. ^_^


----------

